# AMD Sempron 2600 64bit oder nicht?



## alois (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe von meinem Chef als Arbeitsrechner einen PC basierend auf einem PCCHIPS-Mainboard M871G und einem AMD Sempron 2600+ gestellt bekommen.

Jetzt stellt sich wiederum für mich die Frage ob der Sempron 64bittig ist Ich hatte schon Windows XP Professional 64bit laufen, kann man das überhaupt installieren wenn der Prozessor nur 32bit unterstützt? Oder ist das eine Sache der Abwärtskompatiblität?

hwinfo unter Debian (i386) wirft folgendes aus:


```
Model: 15.28.0 "AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+"
```

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. So weit Ich weiß nicht.
Scheint abwärtskompatibel zu sein, wie Bespielsweise Ram etc.

Lasse mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Emu-Emsen (9. November 2005)

Hallo,

den Sempron 2600+ gibts als 32 Bit und als 64 Bit Version.

Die 32 Bit Variante hat noch den alten Thoroughbred B Kern, die 64 Bit Variante hat den Palermo Kern.

Wenn der Rechner jetzt erst neu gekauft wurde, ist es mit Sicherheit ein Sempron64.


----------

